# Broke My Arm Already :(



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, that certainly is shit!!!!!

Here's to a speedy recovery!!!!!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you. I'm still in a to if pain. Tuesday can't come soon enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Aiii! Sounds very painful. Hope they csn fix it properly and your season isn't done with this. Speedy recovery!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Am I a terrible person that all I could think of is that this humerus story is nothing to laugh about?

.
.
.
.
sorry.

.
.
.
(slinks out, stage left.)


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

That just sucks 









:injured:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Am I a terrible person that all I could think of is that this humerus story is nothing to laugh about?
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Oh come on, give the guy a break!!!!!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Can't wait to get fixed up


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

speedy recovery my man. 
Tough with the family too I'm betting. 

we'll chat...


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That's awful man.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you guys. It was s total freak thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Broke mine Jan 31, got it screwed back together and back on the hill by April, percocets were my best friend and worst enemy for 2 long months, hope you have a speedy recovery!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Captkirk (Mar 10, 2012)

let me know if you have any trouble getting your board, and helmet back. Let us know how everything turns out. We rarely never hear what it actually was. Kirk AVSP


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Kirk. I will come in and see you guys in a few weeks. Thank you again for your help.

Right now the ortho doc put my arm where the break is in some compression sleeve. Hurts like hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sucks to break it up high like that. I figured if it was a wrist or forearm like usual, just have them slap a fiberglass cast on it and keep on riding


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I hope I can go back to work soon so my kids can have a decent Christmas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!! Best of luck to you and your family Hope you get back out there soon !!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captkirk (Mar 10, 2012)

We are supposed to be open Wednesday if you want to, and are up to picking up your stuff.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

slammed my knee on the pavement in a bicycle accident on dec 4. Supposedly, nothing is broken, but, after almost a month, there's still a lump on my kneecap and tightness throughout. Cant bend my knee much without intense pain and can barely walk. 

Seems like nothing near a broken arm, but, with two good legs, you'll probably be back riding before I can.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Not sure. Still can't move arm but am able to get up and walk around better. I started year out with a bump on my knee as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well that's certainly an interestingly _odd_ location for a knot like that! Did it develop spontaneously,.. Or as a result of an injury? :huh:

I get something similar that comes & goes on my L elbow. Big & Painful as F' when it's inflamed. (...seriously! My elbow looks all deformed & shit!) :blink: A small, hard, _non_ tender, barely noticable knot on the tendon when it isn't. :dunno:

Anyway,.. Best of luck in your recovery with your arm. Hope to hear you're back to shredding soon! 

:hairy:


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I slipped and fell into the pit at my work in October. Hurt like hell. It's going down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueShredbot (Dec 29, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Well that's certainly an interestingly _odd_ location for a knot like that! Did it develop spontaneously,.. Or as a result of an injury? :huh:
> 
> I get something similar that comes & goes on my L elbow. Big & Painful as F' when it's inflamed. (...seriously! My elbow looks all deformed & shit!) :blink: A small, hard, _non_ tender, barely noticable knot on the tendon when it isn't. :dunno:
> 
> ...


i have the same thing on my right elbow. seems to flare up every once in a while...got it from biffing it on a rail last month shredding...had sports medicine look at it. It's nothing they can do anything about. Apparently when we hit our elbow it damaged the "bursa" (I think thats what he called it). It's like a sack we have on our elbows and knees and when we hit it hard it stole up and filled with fluid. It may be scarred too which is why its rough and he said it could heal within 3 months...or never go away...so we got that going for us.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I had one on my shin for like 6 months from a rail a couple years back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Try some Bikram yoga. Seriously!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueShredbot said:


> i have the same thing on my right elbow. seems to flare up every once in a while...got it from biffing it on a rail last month shredding...had sports medicine look at it. It's nothing they can do anything about. Apparently when we hit our elbow it damaged the "bursa" (I think thats what he called it). It's like a sack we have on our elbows and knees and when we hit it hard it stole up and filled with fluid. It may be scarred too which is why its rough and he said it could heal within 3 months...or never go away...so we got that going for us.


one of the doctors guessed mine is probably bursitis...but mine is much deeper, like I effed up the cartilage underneath the kneecap and stuff (no torn ligaments though). Can't start working on the stiffness and start rebuilding my atrophied quad and hammie until this damn pain goes away


----------



## BlueShredbot (Dec 29, 2015)

extra0 said:


> one of the doctors guessed mine is probably bursitis...but mine is much deeper, like I effed up the cartilage underneath the kneecap and stuff (no torn ligaments though). Can't start working on the stiffness and start rebuilding my atrophied quad and hammie until this damn pain goes away


good luck with that, dude! I was told to wear elbow pads because apparently I can't really damage it anymore but it's pretty damn painful whenever I do hit it again...I have yet to buy elbow pads -__- haha but man I hope it'll go away. Sometimes I accidentally lean my arm on a table and like yelp in pain (no cool points for me whenever that happens lol). Do you have enough strength to do some cycling at the gym? Swimming or other pool workouts is probably what most doctors might suggest(?) since it's low impact on joints.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

BlueShredbot said:


> good luck with that, dude! I was told to wear elbow pads because apparently I can't really damage it anymore but it's pretty damn painful whenever I do hit it again...I have yet to buy elbow pads -__- haha but man I hope it'll go away. Sometimes I accidentally lean my arm on a table and like yelp in pain (no cool points for me whenever that happens lol). Do you have enough strength to do some cycling at the gym? Swimming or other pool workouts is probably what most doctors might suggest(?) since it's low impact on joints.


several years back, I slipped on ice and slammed on my elbow extremely hard. It was a deep bone bruise that took months for the pain to go away...but, strangely, never got bursitis in it. I can still feel anomalies on the bone in that elbow, but no pain.

anyway, no, I'm still trying to re-learn how to walk normally...and even that's still always on the edge of pain. I think it's a combination of the trauma still healing and atrophy to my quad muscle, which is allowing my kneecap to pull to the outside. When it's not just straight pain, the pulling feels weird and uncomfortable. Maybe I shouldn't be doing it this soon, but I'm going to try to start some mild quad exercises today...did one last night and, although it didn't hurt so much, the crackling and popping was very unsettling.


----------



## BlueShredbot (Dec 29, 2015)

extra0 said:


> several years back, I slipped on ice and slammed on my elbow extremely hard. It was a deep bone bruise that took months for the pain to go away...but, strangely, never got bursitis in it. I can still feel anomalies on the bone in that elbow, but no pain.
> 
> anyway, no, I'm still trying to re-learn how to walk normally...and even that's still always on the edge of pain. I think it's a combination of the trauma still healing and atrophy to my quad muscle, which is allowing my kneecap to pull to the outside. When it's not just straight pain, the pulling feels weird and uncomfortable. Maybe I shouldn't be doing it this soon, but I'm going to try to start some mild quad exercises today...did one last night and, although it didn't hurt so much, the crackling and popping was very unsettling.



Ouch! I hope you have access to a good physio program. Stuff like that is rough and can be very frustrating but taking care of our bodies is probably the hardest part about snowboarding (especially during the off season for me), and when you add injuries into the mix it just makes it even harder. I truly wish you the best on your road to recovery and that you can go back to walking "normally" (whatever normal is  ) soon and then be back on your board eventually, too. 


Also, to the original poster: sorry for hijacking your thread and I wish you a speedy and smooth recovery!!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

No problem, it's getting better daily. I'm able to use my right hand some with light things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

Zolemite said:


> No problem, it's getting better daily. I'm able to use my right hand some with light things


good for you. I've found the muscle atrophy from immobilization is just as hard to deal with as the original injury...those muscles just don't want to come back.

Speaking of which, the atrophy in my leg is pretty bad...can't help but limp. I was wondering why it was taking so long to bend my knee, so about a week ago, went to the hospital and asked to see my x-rays. Sure enough, there's a blatant, crescent shaped notch chipped out of the corner of my kneecap...don't know how any of the 4 doctors that saw the x-rays missed it or why they said nothing(?) That sh!t has been fucking up my world for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Pic on left was 1-6 and pic on right was 12-16. Original was worse obviously 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Zolemite said:


> View attachment 86321
> 
> Pic on left was 1-6 and pic on right was 12-16. Original was worse obviously
> 
> ...


Is it just the angle/lighting of the xray or does it look like your arm has already atrophied a decent amount? 

wishing you a speedy recovery man


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Definitely smaller than my left side. Hoping to get back to work in a week here. It was a bad spot to break if you want to work as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where were you when you broke this? The break is pretty bad, every ortho doc I know that deals with these alot would have put together the bone fragments and shaped a plate on that.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I was at my local hill, Alpine. I don't have insurance so that may have been a factor. Although my doc said it's healing nicely and even if I had insurance he would've left it. I'm not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

My arm was broke off and was behind me when I landed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Zolemite said:


> My arm was broke off and was behind me when I landed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:surprise:
They didnt put you in a cast or something?


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

They put me in this hydrolic cast sleeve thingy. It's worked well so far, just a little longer and I can take this off too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

good to hear you're healing well...looks like you gotta a good support system, too.

Anyway, just be glad it's not your kneecap...I re-broke mine and it's now ten times worse than the original injury. Wouldn't even wish this never ending pain and worry on my worst enemy. ALWAYS WEAR KNEEPADS WHEN SNOWBOARDING, BICYCLING, ETC...ANYTIME IT'S POSSIBLE TO INJURE YOUR KNEECAPS!


----------

